# CRIXUS!!



## turtlepunk (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's my red that I got from Ben Siegel a short while after I got Spartacus
A pic of him when I first got him:






Recent photos:

























He's a slow grower and definitely doesn't eat nearly as much as Spartacus. He's pretty shy but he's coming around. He'll walk up to the open door and slide down the plexi glass door into my hands. He tolerates being held more-so than Spartacus does, but MAAANNN his claws are SHARP! Actually I have no idea if he's a male or female, so we'll see.


----------



## numarix (Nov 23, 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow nice red tegu congrats.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Nov 23, 2011)

that tegu turned out beautiful


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice tegu. I'm gonna guess and say it's a boy.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 23, 2011)

_Lol,..  he's chunkin up well, his clutch mate was up for OT auction yesterday and went for 155._


----------



## Leo93 (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 19, 2012)

Sadly I no longer have crixus =( I had to make the EXTREMELY HARD decision to let him go =(
school fees keep rising and are KILLING me!
BUT he's in really good hands =)
I handed him over to the OC reptile rescue and the owner Sam Makki said he will be keeping him to bring him along to schools for educational purposes =) 
I miss him so much though.
I also gave him my striped california king snake who NOW BELONGS TO JULES SYLVESTER!!!! =D pretty cool that Sam's good friends with him!
I also gave up my kenyan sand boa, as well as two of my ball pythons.
My reptilian family is down to 7 now. sigh
I miss them =(


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable! He looks very similar to my Lucy.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlepunk said:


> Sadly I no longer have crixus =( I had to make the EXTREMELY HARD decision to let him go =(
> school fees keep rising and are KILLING me!
> BUT he's in really good hands =)
> I handed him over to the OC reptile rescue and the owner Sam Makki said he will be keeping him to bring him along to schools for educational purposes =)
> ...



I'm sorry  I hate when I have to downsize my family, it is the worst. It does show you care for your animals by giving them really good homes, instead of keeping them and not being able to afford good care for them, I like to see that kind of responsibly in the trade. But at least they are in good hands! I only live an hour away I would've gladly even held on to some of your herps for you! I've been looking for a female Kenyan Sand Boa to breed my mature male to; But they are being put to good use which is nice.


----------

